
Ask HN: Is there a platform for finding programer colleague? - neonmate
I‘m searching for a plaform that allows me<p>- to submit ideas I have<p>- let others vote, comment and join the project<p>- once it seems to have enough positive feedback and programmes (people that joined the project) change the status to in development<p>- once done change the status to done.<p>Does such a plattform exist? If not, how you would search for it (google keywords)?
======
angelmass
These theoretical programmers - are they being paid? If so, then the platform
is hiring for a business. If not, then the platform is generally OSS.

